# DO YOU GUYS THINK THE GHL OR THE AWE TUNING EXHAUST SOUNDS BETTER



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

from theclips posted which do you think sounds better...they are both awesome exhausts each with a different sound....i am thinking of ordering the AWE one this week...


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: DO YOU GUYS THINK THE GHL OR THE AWE TUNING EXHAUST SOUNDS BETTER (BIVO)*

all on what you prefer, i think they sound very similar, but i kinda like the GHL better, obviously


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: DO YOU GUYS THINK THE GHL OR THE AWE TUNING EXHAUST SOUNDS BETTER (Erik04gti)*

from the clips I have to agree.....I like the GHL better too.....they're both loud though


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

a.w.e.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

ghl.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: DO YOU GUYS THINK THE GHL OR THE AWE TUNING EXHAUST SOUNDS BETTER (BIVO)*

AWE.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## kmarriner (Jun 5, 2007)

AWE.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

the sound nothing alike. 
AWE is very deep and monotone
GHL is more aggressive and gurgly
and if i could go further and compare them to cars...
AWE = mk3-mk4 2.0
GHL = r32


_Modified by travis3265 at 9:26 PM 10-10-2007_


----------



## spyderracer393 (Jun 17, 2007)

anyone know who sells the GHL other than buying it direct from them?


_Modified by spyderracer393 at 10:41 PM 10-10-2007_


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

anyone got clips of them?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (spyderracer393)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spyderracer393* »_anyone know who sells the GHL other than buying it direct from them?

_Modified by spyderracer393 at 10:41 PM 10-10-2007_

http://www.namotorsports.net


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

i tried maing a clip of my ghl last night, but its not that good


----------



## stookes24 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

i vote for AWE


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

GHL


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (rabbit07)*

Does no one like Neuspeed's exhaust system? The 3 clips on youtube sound great IMO. I also like how the AWE sounds but am still in a toss up between them all TT, AWE, GHL and Neuspeed


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

someone tell me what the TT exhaust is...send me a link...do u mean just taking an audi TT exhaust and fitting it on a rabbit...does that fit on a rabbit without any problems?


----------



## spyderracer393 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (BIVO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIVO* »_someone tell me what the TT exhaust is...send me a link...do u mean just taking an audi TT exhaust and fitting it on a rabbit...does that fit on a rabbit without any problems?

TT is referring to Techtonics Tuning.
Here is a link http://techtonicstuning.com/sh...abbit


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lt. Crash)*

it may be nice, but a grand for a cat-back is way over the top on expensive.


----------



## spyderracer393 (Jun 17, 2007)

none of them are 1k


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

oo ok...does anyone have sound clips of the TT exhaust


----------



## spyderracer393 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (BIVO)*

try youtube?


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

yeh im gunna check you tube out...i just heard that neuspeed on the 2.5L jetta...will that also fit the rabbit though?i need and exhaust bottom line and want to spend 500-750 bucks....just wanna see what otehrs would buy and why they would buy it on here. and i dont want to custom fabricate my own at a shop...im looking for a premade


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

that ghl exhaust gets better every time i hear compared to the others...does anyone personally have the ghl exhaust on here on this thread?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

yes...
http://www.youtube.com/travis3265


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (Lt. Crash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lt. Crash* »_Does no one like Neuspeed's exhaust system? The 3 clips on youtube sound great IMO. I also like how the AWE sounds but am still in a toss up between them all TT, AWE, GHL and Neuspeed










The neuspeed exhaust sounds great but the price does not sound great. Its almost $1000. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: DO YOU GUYS THINK THE GHL OR THE AWE TUNING EXHAUST SOUNDS BETTER (BIVO)*

I think AWE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it sounds real nice and is 2.5 inches ID not 2.25 like the GHL and stock exhaust. not trying to knock GHL but I like the idea of giving that extra .25" to open up the exhaust flow a little. But that's just me.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: DO YOU GUYS THINK THE GHL OR THE AWE TUNING EXHAUST SOUNDS BETTER (BIVO)*

I vote for A.W.E.







I LOVE the sound, dual tip finish is better than GHL IMO and A.W.E. has great customer service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

My favorite exhaust tone in the world is on my '72 Triumph. I like the GHL better because it reminds me of that one in its dynamics. It has a low and rumbly idle that I don't exactly expect from a VW. When driving it is throaty and in no way rice or cheap sounding. It allow you to hear what RPM you're at.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

Man all this talk about which exhaust sounds better is motivating me to take some time and make some sound clips of my car..... so I might just go and do that today after work...


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

TT catback


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_TT catback



fail.


----------



## spyderracer393 (Jun 17, 2007)

TT sounds hollow


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

nice TT exhaust i like it !!....i i wish all of these exhausts werent 600 and up...u can pick a freaken gti exhaust up for under 400 now...maybe prices will come down a tiny bit? who knows...but i really like the GHL now after what i have heard....Neuspeed is out of the ?...just to pricey...AWE still has a nice sound too...keep posting diff sound clips pref on a rabbit...thanks alot


----------



## spyderracer393 (Jun 17, 2007)

fyi MJM Autohaus has the Neuspeed for 775...so that still may be too expensive, just thought I'd make your life harder by adding another exhaust to your decision...


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## Scratchmaster_J (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

AWE, sounds freaking sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

i do own a GHL catback. its a constant battle between my music and my engine for my attention. most often, the engine wins.


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*

its that loud huh?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

I love driving with those cement barriers on the drivers side lets me hear the car better and boy does it sound nice... I have to get some clips of my Carbonio + Nuespeed combo...


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

http://www.magnaflow.com/02pro...=1186

DOES anyone know anything about when its coming out or prices?...i wanna see what this is about cause the MKV GTI magnaflow was 400 bucks...


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (BIVO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIVO* »_http://www.magnaflow.com/02pro...=1186

DOES anyone know anything about when its coming out or prices?...i wanna see what this is about cause the MKV GTI magnaflow was 400 bucks...

I have been waiting for magnaflow to make an exhaust since I got my car. that is where my money will be going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

yeah i wanna see how it sounds and what the cost is..it should be a lot cheaper than the other ones


----------



## JPatt (Oct 1, 2007)

ZOMG...the AWE sounds phenomenal...I can't imagine an exhaust that sounds better.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_I love driving with those cement barriers on the drivers side lets me hear the car better and boy does it sound nice... I have to get some clips of my Carbonio + Nuespeed combo... 

it took forever but here it is haha http://s59.photobucket.com/alb...h.flv


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

this is the neuspeed exhaust?.......good job...nice sounds


----------



## spyderracer393 (Jun 17, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to neuspeed/carbonio combo. how high were you revving up to?
sounds like a gallardo.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

Allt he way to redline in first and 2nd... third to about 5k or so. The burnout was weak though haha only got it up to about 3k


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

If anyone's interested in a GHL exhaust.. IM me.


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (Seanathan)*

im interested i think....how many miles are on it...how much u want for it


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (spyderracer393)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spyderracer393* »_sounds like a gallardo.

Let's not get ahead of ourselves...








But, yes, it does sound niiice. Now I'm thinking of one of these puppies instead of the Techtonics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGMeister (Sep 7, 2005)

My brother has the AWE on his Rabbit and it sounds amazing. The quality and customer service was also amazing.


----------



## Silwad (Nov 11, 2007)

Didn't want to start a new topic for it, which of the two is the quietest? Is there any other exhaust that is quieter?


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (Silwad)*

from every exhaust ive heard there isnt one out there now thats quiet...Ive talked with Magnaflow and they are in the process of developing one.. It will probably be out next Spring....It should be cheaper than the others also...GHL is loud, AWE is more tuned for racing, i think awe has a slight edge over GHL but I think its just because of the idle on the GHL, not that crazy about it....if u want quiet maybe your better off either staying stock of just taking the huge suitcase muffler off it..haha


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (BIVO)*

GHL is silent at idle. AWE is way louder than the GHL. I have the GHL and heard the AWE in person. The AWE rumbles really really low pitched do. Its just not a good sound at all. Reminded me of 95-98 Eagle Talon's.
The GHL makes the car sound like a VW should. Plain and simple...


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

AWE is totally going on my car..


----------



## Silwad (Nov 11, 2007)

Ugh, I like how the GHL sounds, but it's only for the Rabbit and my parents are giving me their 06 Jetta. Guess I'm getting the intake only.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

^^ nuespeed FTW


----------



## Silwad (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll check it out man.


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

neuspeed is pretty sweet...i think its pretty pricy though if i remember correctly....then again what exhaust for 2.5s arent expensive


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

oo yeh i forgot to ask the other day...does anyone have the AWE on their rabbit...if so can u please take a vid or sound clip...the one on AWEs websit is good, but i wanna hear more before i buy anything..thanks


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (BIVO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIVO* »_oo yeh i forgot to ask the other day...does anyone have the AWE on their rabbit...if so can u please take a vid or sound clip...the one on AWEs websit is good, but i wanna hear more before i buy anything..thanks

http://www.awe-tuning.com/medi...t.wmv
omgomgomg everytime i here it it makes me drool















maybe if somone had a actualy good sounding clip of there ghl i might enjoy the sound, but all ther ones i here are crappy or muffled


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (wickett.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wickett.* »_
http://www.awe-tuning.com/medi...t.wmv
omgomgomg everytime i here it it makes me drool















maybe if somone had a actualy good sounding clip of there ghl i might enjoy the sound, but all ther ones i here are crappy or muffled

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pgS0OZL_V_4


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
http://youtube.com/watch?v=pgS0OZL_V_4

I'm sorry, but that sounds muffled as i said, i have never seen a outside drive by of your car, you should do that, still think AWE sounds much cleaner esp in third


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

once again GHL and AWE have totally different sounds...if anyone thinks they sound similar - you need to have your ears checked...i also want to hear more sounds clips of AWE not FROM THEIR WEBSITE....please just pic up a camera or something and record even a 30 second clip


----------



## yellowmanv (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: DO YOU GUYS THINK THE GHL OR THE AWE TUNING EXHAUST SOUNDS BETTER (BIVO)*

I Just got the GHL few week and. I would 101% recommend it. Sounds very nice


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: DO YOU GUYS THINK THE GHL OR THE AWE TUNING EXHAUST SOUNDS BETTER (yellowmanv)*

can u please post a sounds clip of your 2.5 awe haust sys.


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (wickett.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wickett.* »_
... think AWE sounds much cleaner esp in third 

sounds like an R to me


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (wickett.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wickett.* »_
http://www.awe-tuning.com/medi...t.wmv


Just listened to it again, LOVE that sound!!! now if I only had $675








I have to get this thing one of these days....maybe I'll go door to door and start up a collection


----------



## gti2.sloww (Mar 1, 2006)

im in this same boat..but i had herd that the AWE and the TT would not clear the votex kit on the rabbits unlike the GHL..if thats truw it make my decision alot easier


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (gti2.sloww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti2.sloww* »_im in this same boat..but i had herd that the AWE and the TT would not clear the votex kit on the rabbits unlike the GHL..if thats truw it make my decision alot easier









for reals? what does the votex kit matter? its got the cutout


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

just installed my AWE exhaust and I love it. it sounds awesome. I would recommend it to anyone looking for an exhaust.


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (rabbit07)*

u like your torque mount insert?...helps shifting right? cleaner, crisper?


----------



## gti2.sloww (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

i just herd that it wont clear it, the car on AWEs sight looks as if it has it..im just wondering


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (gti2.sloww)*

the AWE car does have the votex kit and it looks like the tips fit nicely. I dont think there is anything to worry about there. That is a nice sounding exhaust. wonder about how loud it is in the cabin.
I like the TT exhaust as well, the GHL is prolly retarded loud inside like everyone of the 1.8T exhausts was.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

I just put my AWE exhaust on the other day and yes it is loud, but it sounds great. Then this morning I swear it was only 1/2 as loud as it was the last two days. It still has the sweet tone, but not ***** loud anymore.....PERFECT!

Well the temps warmed up above freezing and its loud again, and I also noticed that after less than 48hrs the tip is already starting to rust....WTF










_Modified by spdfrek at 2:49 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## PYRO31888 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_the AWE car does have the votex kit and it looks like the tips fit nicely. I dont think there is anything to worry about there. That is a nice sounding exhaust. wonder about how loud it is in the cabin.
I like the TT exhaust as well, the GHL is prolly retarded loud inside like everyone of the 1.8T exhausts was.
 I have it on my VR6 and yeah... its loud. Ok... if you want to be Obnoxously loud then get the GHL.







OH my bad.. i searched GHL and i didnt know this was a 2.5 sections opps










_Modified by PYRO31888 at 11:31 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (PYRO31888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PYRO31888* »_ I have it on my VR6 and yeah... its loud. Ok... if you want to be Obnoxously loud then get the GHL.







OH my bad.. i searched GHL and i didnt know this was a 2.5 sections opps









_Modified by PYRO31888 at 11:31 PM 1-9-2008_

GHL is quieter and more refined on the 2.5's, the AWE is loud and a super low pitched in comparison.


----------



## PYRO31888 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*

ill see if i can get a sound clip of my car.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (BIVO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIVO* »_u like your torque mount insert?...helps shifting right? cleaner, crisper?

yeah I like it. I noticed it shifts better with it on.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (rabbit07)*

less than 48hrs from installing and surface rust







anyone else having issues like this? I didn't know rust could even form this fast.


----------



## PYRO31888 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_less than 48hrs from installing and surface rust







anyone else having issues like this? I didn't know rust could even form this fast.








 if its a GHL i wouldnt doubt it


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (PYRO31888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PYRO31888* »_ if its a GHL i wouldnt doubt it

AWE


----------



## PYRO31888 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

oh ... i dont know i would call them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (PYRO31888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PYRO31888* »_ if its a GHL i wouldnt doubt it

are you blind? it says AWE Tuning right on the tips.

so anyone else with a votex kit running this exhaust?
I think this is a toss up between the AWE and the TT for me. 
GHL has always been garbage since the day they came out making the 20v cat backs and their resonators would fall apart and welds would just break off. I see they have barely improved their quality.


----------



## PYRO31888 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

I dont see a picture or video? Im at work too so it wont show it.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

I haven't seen any rust on my AWE exhaust tips. its been on for a week.


----------



## PYRO31888 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

wow i didnt even notice that... i probably posted while i was at work but yeah i see the picture now.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (PYRO31888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PYRO31888* »_I dont see a picture or video? Im at work too so it wont show it.









ahh ok, I was like WTF?


----------



## PYRO31888 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

Its all good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dirtofcleveland (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: DO YOU GUYS THINK THE GHL OR THE AWE TUNING EXHAUST SOUNDS BETTER (BIVO)*

yea i wanna hear the tt with the single borla...
got anything? anyone?
ive heard the dual borla on a jetta and would like to hear the single on a rabbit...


----------



## eyoung14 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

hey man i see that you have subs in your jetta. i am in the process of running 3 10" jl audio's. how did you run yours. with a high low converter running off of your speaker wire on your subs or speakers? or to the back of your head unit?


----------



## vinceishoss (Jan 31, 2008)

hey man....have you listen to greddy yet? 
http://www.greddy.com/products...ory=4
i am thinkn about the greddy or awe for my 08 Mkv Rabbit...

tell me what you think..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif / http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by vinceishoss at 7:41 AM 2-7-2008_


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (vinceishoss)*

As the prototype for the Jetta 2.5 -- I'm biased. But honestly folks, for $685, the AWE is by far the best deal. Save that extra $300 and do another mod.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

AWE all the way.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have the awe cat-back exhaust and I was wondering if there is a resonator delete pipe for it?


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

somebody asked about it clearing the votex kit... I have it and it was fine with mine.
As for the surface rust, I have noticed that.


----------



## germanmade98 (Feb 28, 2006)

GHL by far


----------



## pdi192 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (germanmade98)*

How bout everybody saves themselves $400 and go with a custom exhaust like I did. 250 out the door and it sounds damn good:
(7.5mb, right click, save as)
Exhaust Video
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (pdi192)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdi192* »_How bout everybody saves themselves $400 and go with a custom exhaust like I did. 250 out the door and it sounds damn good:
(7.5mb, right click, save as)
Exhaust Video
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think I will pass on the crushbends


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
I think I will pass on the crushbends


x2


----------



## pdi192 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
I think I will pass on the crushbends

then go to a shop that does mandrel bending and it will still come out cheaper; i went to one that would do it for me for 450-500 but i chose the cheaper one because you won't notice a difference between crush or mandrel bent tubing, especially on our cars, so why spend all that extra money?


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (pdi192)*

the shops around here that will do mandrel bending would have been close to the cost of my awe exhaust plus it wouldn't have been stainless.....it just made sense for me to buy theirs in my situation.
crush bends close in the diameter of the pipe, so if you just wanted the sound why didn't you just have them cut the stock muffler off and replace it with magnaflow or something, or is that what you did for $250?


----------



## jtc90 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: DO YOU GUYS THINK THE GHL OR THE AWE TUNING EXHAUST SOUNDS BETTER (BIVO)*

heres an interior clip of AWE http://vids.myspace.com/index....95941


----------



## veedubrob (Mar 23, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Zk-BMiLaDqE
it's an AWE on there...sounded badass in that enclosed dyno space


----------



## GLiMKIV (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

GHL all the way. With full 3" exhaust!


----------



## darkrabbit07 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: DO YOU GUYS THINK THE GHL OR THE AWE TUNING EXHAUST SOUNDS BETTER (BIVO)*

I'm going GHL next month. The two do sound similar but the GHL has a deeper sound all the way through higher revs


----------



## GLiMKIV (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: DO YOU GUYS THINK THE GHL OR THE AWE TUNING EXHAUST SOUNDS BETTER (darkrabbit07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkrabbit07* »_I'm going GHL next month. The two do sound similar but the GHL has a deeper sound all the way through higher revs

GHL all the way man. It sounds sweet with my full 3" dp and BT!


----------



## Toiletcar (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: DO YOU GUYS THINK THE GHL OR THE AWE TUNING EXHAUST SOUNDS BETTER (BIVO)*

GHL. they have a deeper tone IMO.


----------



## GLiMKIV (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: DO YOU GUYS THINK THE GHL OR THE AWE TUNING EXHAUST SOUNDS BETTER (Toiletcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toiletcar* »_GHL. they have a deeper tone IMO.

they do...worth every penny!


----------



## 83Coupe (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: DO YOU GUYS THINK THE GHL OR THE AWE TUNING EXHAUST SOUNDS BETTER (GLiMKIV)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif A.W.E


----------



## Firefly4322 (Sep 12, 2004)

Finally ordered my 3 inch TB exhaust for my 1.8T Jetta. It should be here this week. I cant wait to install it!!!! 



_Modified by Firefly4322 at 8:01 PM 4-20-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (Firefly4322)*

Keep an eye out for another Cat-back to hit the market within the upcoming bit here, priced to compete


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bump for better sound clips and lower pricing. I want to see both!!!


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: DO YOU GUYS THINK THE GHL OR THE AWE TUNING EXHAUST SOUNDS BETTER (83Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83Coupe* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif A.W.E


me too, I just put my AWE on saturday, it sounds amazing!!! AWE FTW!!!


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (wickett.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wickett.* »_
http://www.awe-tuning.com/medi...t.wmv


I need a second job


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

No questions here!
AWE is the only way to go! My car is featured here with the AWE catback exhaust.....
http://www.awe-tuning.com/medi...t.wmv
Good Luck with your decision!!


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

werd uhhh i think the tt wit dual borlas is perfect its not to loud for every day driving but at the same time it comes to life revving up high the last thing i want is a stupid loud raBbit makin all kinds of racket down my neighborhood ... like my neighbors mazda speed







mind the spelling errors


_Modified by bunnyhopin at 12:08 PM 6-23-2008_


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_werd uhhh i think the tt wit dual borlas is perfect its not to loud for every day driving but at the same time it comes to life revving up high the last thing i want is a stupid loud raBbit makin all kinds of racket down my neighborhood ... like my neighbors mazda speed







mind the spelling errors

_Modified by bunnyhopin at 12:08 PM 6-23-2008_

You do know that video was shot in front of AWE right? Kinda zoned for commercial. I would also hope that people with this exhaust would not drive it in such a way as to make it loud when driving through residential areas. My neighbors still love me!!


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

yea i wasnt tryin to nock the awe system does it half dual mufs? cuz usually when its a single set up it tends to be a bit loud


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_yea i wasnt tryin to nock the awe system does it half dual mufs? cuz usually when its a single set up it tends to be a bit loud 


1 cat
1 resonator
2 tips


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_yea i wasnt tryin to nock the awe system does it half dual mufs? cuz usually when its a single set up it tends to be a bit loud 

I think my awe is loud, but I think thats because its leaking at the slip joints. I think I am going to try soemthing like these and see if that helps.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
I think my awe is loud, but I think thats because its leaking at the slip joints. I think I am going to try soemthing like these and see if that helps.









Also, you should check your resonator. I know that sometimes if you have a crack in the resonator, it gets louder.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

wait it comes from the downpipe back ???????????


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

it goes from the cat back


----------



## BlackRabbit34 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

Downpipe?







What car are we talking about now lol


----------



## yfm660rvr6kid (Jan 20, 2007)

AWE... Nothing even comes close


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (yfm660rvr6kid)*

i orderd awe a month ago and its been out of stock kind of upset but you cant go wrong with awe the customer service is excellent and they are a reliable company


----------



## FastLaneDOQ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

ghl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

